# Looking for perspective/advice from Ag workers!



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey all! If you work in an agricultural field/ anything involving agriculture, I would greatly appreciate it if you could answer some or all of the questions below! I would love the perspectives & advice from as many people as possible!

I am a senior in high school and hoping to pursue a career in agriculture. I currently work on a dairy farm feeding calves and milking cows. I’ve participated in 4-H and FFA and have raised and/or shown rabbits, chickens, dogs, horses, pigs, cats, goats, quail, pheasants & many different rodents/house pets. I know for sure that I want a job involving animals, but I’m unsure of anything further than that. I’m planning on doing as many job shadows as I can this summer, but would appreciate your advice/experience!

What is your job title?

What college courses did you have to take to get to where you’re at? What education is required for your job?

How did you get your job? How long did it take you to find your job?

What does a day in your life look like?

What area do you live in?

What is the starting pay for your job?

If you could start over, is there anything you would do differently?

What advice would you give a young person pursuing a career in agriculture?


----------



## JohnTheGoatKeeper (Jun 21, 2021)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> Hey all! If you work in an agricultural field/ anything involving agriculture, I would greatly appreciate it if you could answer some or all of the questions below! I would love the perspectives & advice from as many people as possible!
> 
> I am a senior in high school and hoping to pursue a career in agriculture. I currently work on a dairy farm feeding calves and milking cows. I’ve participated in 4-H and FFA and have raised and/or shown rabbits, chickens, dogs, horses, pigs, cats, goats, quail, pheasants & many different rodents/house pets. I know for sure that I want a job involving animals, but I’m unsure of anything further than that. I’m planning on doing as many job shadows as I can this summer, but would appreciate your advice/experience!
> 
> ...


Well the others questions seem a little personal... If i could start over what would i do differently, nothing, i was raised on a cattle ranch, Joined the Army, Got a Degree in Management and accounting. with no regrets to anything. Advice i would give you pursuing an Agriculture Career. Are you doing it for yourself is the first question i would ask. Agriculture is a lot of hard work, some times but i find it useful. Just Don't get struck doing something you don't really want to do and you will do just fine. When you hate what you do it becomes Work, When you love what you do you haven't worked a day in you life.


----------

